# My cory got bitten on the tail and its getting worse not better?



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi guys! 
About a month ago when I introduced my new Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish one of them bit one of my cory on the tail. It was touch and go wether the rainbowfish would go back or not but they calmed down eventually.

Anyway I was expecting the wound to heal and the tail grow back but it hasnt, the chunk missing seems to have gotten bigger and the area around it looks 'thick' if that makes sense. I had my betta (different tank) clamp his fins once but it doesnt look like that.

Does anyone have any ideas? I have a small tank that finished cycling this weekend so he could do in there for a bit but he would have to go alone and I know they like to be in groups and are sensitive to treatments so I'm a bit worried anything I will do will kill him!

Thanks guys!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you seen any other aggression from the rainbow fish?


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

There was some chasing in the first week, and another cory got a chunk taken out of its fin that's why it was touch and go weather they would go back to the store but it was just for the first week - they are ok now. I don't think its taken another bite out of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

And no aggression from any other fish in the tank?

Have you taken any water tests? What were the results?


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

No nothing from the other fish. Water tests are fine, can't remember (I write them in a book because I forget) but I didn't need to do anything so all god!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe a picture will give a better idea on what maybe going on....


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

I really don't think that's going to happen! But I will try :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok I finally got pictures, I've had to move him to an empty tank because his tail is getting worse and he has now ripped his mouth.
Any suggestions for him? I know they are very sensitive to chemicals and salt so I'm at a loss!
He doesnt seem to be doing very well in the new tank either, he doesnt move around a lot and seems really sick. I dont know if he is missing his friends, is really ill or if he is just resting and enjoying the time-out.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

They're naturally schooling fish. So he may just be not feeling comfortable because he is by himself.

I'm a bit stumped on his injuries. His barbs, I can only think of them getting injured by hard or harsh substrate.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh no... he looks terrible...
I have cories on eco complete.. which is supposed to be a harsh substrate, but they have nice long barbels....

there might be a bacterial infection going on


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm baffled too, none of the others have damaged mouths and I have had them for nearly a year! His entire 'nose' is gone 

Any idea what type of meds I can give him? I'm doing a water change now and have just found another injured catfish, this one had a fairly large bruise or discoloration (possibly some sort of growth??) on the side of his 'neck'! I dont know if my Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish are still bullying them . . . I havent seen any . . .

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Just an update, the other side of his tail (that was ok yesterday as shown in the picture) has now started to deteriorate. I think I'm going to have to start treating for fin rot - like right now.
Anyone know if the INTERPET brand "Anti fungus and finrot" treatment will be ok to use on him? I've heard of people using a half dose, will that be enough to cure him? I imagine I would have to treat him for longer than if I was using a full dose?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never used any medication when treating for fin rot. Daily 100% changes was all that was needed. Is there any change in his barbs? or anywhere else?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

defiantely fin rot, im dealing with the same in my tank. his mouthn issue is a bac infection aswell. grab a bottle of mealfix its a api product and doesnt clolor or cloud your water. its a gentle medication made from tea trees or soemthing. "smells like vicks vapor rub" im on day 2 of my treatment and the fish are handleing it very well. i have a whole thread titled "fin rot" if you wanna take a peek. GL


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

But fin rot is from poor water quality? The OP states the water quality is par...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

FishyFishy89 said:


> But fin rot is from poor water quality? The OP states the water quality is par...


 
and so is my water, i woudl drink from my aquarium at anytime no questions asked. i bought the fish with the rot and they still have it a month later. the treatment is still in its second day for me but it could do no harm as melafix is super gentle and isnt effectign my fish at all. fin rot is from bacteria that is in EVERYONES aquarium, stress and nipped fins is what brings it out.


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry guys I'm not gettting messages when your posting!! Unfortunately I lost the poor little catfish yesterday. I picked up melafix on the way home from work on tuesday but when I got home he had already taken a turn for the worst, his tail was completly gone and the small fin on the bottom of his back had started to turn as well. I think he probably developed an infection from the original bite to his tail and it just spread throuh him, it was probably already to late when I moved him.

New problem, don't know if I can post photos from my phone but I will try, one of my other catfish has a strange lump/mark on his head/neck area. It seems to be agrivating him as he is hiting that side of his head on the gravel all the time! Any suggestions for this! It not red or bloody kindof a cream/peach color fairly large in comparison to his head. No other signs of disease or anyhing . . . . Should I quarentine him and start him on he melafix too?? Sorry for the spelling in this post, phone isn't great for typing!! Thanks all!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Pic


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

It seems very questionable to me that his back fin started getting affected:question:


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

I really dont know, it looked all scrunched up and funny. I think the infection had already taken its toll on him before I started treating him . . .


----------

